# Coop help



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

I am about to start building our coop and I would appreciate all the help, suggestions, additions or things you would have done differently, I can get. I am using pallets my husband gets for free from work. Here are my specs so far - we have 6 chicks it will be 4x6 or 4x8 depending on the pallets we get. That would include a foot on the end for nesting boxes so inside would be 4x5 or 4x7. The height will be 4ft on one end and 4 1/2 on the other. Will two nesting boxes be enough or should I do three? The plan is to put two 1 1/2 feet doors on the back for easy clean out. Venting at the top and at least 4 good size windows that can be closed or opened depending on the weather. And here's a couple of questions ~ Food and water - inside or outside the coop or both ? I read the roosts should be at least two feet off the ground and two feet apart, can they be to high ? If I can't be bury the fencing to keep out predators I was going to put stepping stones at least a foot wide all the way around, would that work ?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

It depends quite a bit upon WHERE you are (Weather, Subdivision Restrictions, Area available, and Time and *Pallets AVAILABLE ).*
*IF *I _could_ GET any and all the pallets that I wanted.....I'd build a coop that would _easily _house a hundred chickens HERE at MY place *!
Ha-Ha !!! *( I like to build things. )

IF you expect to NEVER have more than 6-10 chickens....your dimensions are O.K., I think. ( _Chicken-Math FANTASY _) 
( I presently have 9 chickens in a _rebuilt - modified _homemade 4'x4'x4' DOGHOUSE. )
_It works fine...has 2 roosts...about 1 and 2 ft from the floor._

But, *I would like* a Chicken Coop BIG-ENOUGH for me to walk-in and about, & Have _secure space for feeds,_
also a "brooder-area", a "hatching area", an egg-collecting area, a computer-area, a charting area, a window area...near my Music/Beer drinking area, and, of course, a place-or-two-or-three ...._*for some CHICKENS !
*-and my Lawnmowers, tillers, seed-starting racks, Compost Pile........
but...I digress.\
_--THAT reminds me....I need to buy _another _losing LOTTERY TICKET *!
( or else ask my Doctor IF I can go to work for some Company that will GIVE me PALLETS!!!! *)*

Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

We are in middle TN so winters are fairly mild summers can get a little warm but we have a lot of large trees so lots of shade. We have no neighborhood issues and our lot is an acre so no huge space issues. I don't plan on having any more then six chickens but ten would definitely be our limit. My husband would be right there with you on the beer area =]


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Chicka-Js said:


> I am about to start building our coop and I would appreciate all the help, suggestions, additions or things you would have done differently, I can get. I am using pallets my husband gets for free from work. Here are my specs so far - we have 6 chicks it will be 4x6 or 4x8 depending on the pallets we get. That would include a foot on the end for nesting boxes so inside would be 4x5 or 4x7. The height will be 4ft on one end and 4 1/2 on the other. Will two nesting boxes be enough or should I do three? The plan is to put two 1 1/2 feet doors on the back for easy clean out. Venting at the top and at least 4 good size windows that can be closed or opened depending on the weather. And here's a couple of questions ~ Food and water - inside or outside the coop or both ? I read the roosts should be at least two feet off the ground and two feet apart, can they be to high ? If I can't be bury the fencing to keep out predators I was going to put stepping stones at least a foot wide all the way around, would that work ?


FIND a WAY....to *DO the FENCING ! *
( or the *****/etc. will GET/KILL your chickens. )

With my small "converted" Dog-House...4x4x4 ....there is NO ROOM for feed and water. I do THAT outdoors....which allows the _danged _Sparrows AND Grackles AND other Wild Birds to feed for _FREE _*! *( I can't find their eggs ! *ha-ha ! *)

I plan to build a FEEDER this Summer that will STOP THAT *!
( a plywood feeder *_which is _*a lot similar to the "Grandpa's Feeder" *_which REQUIRES _a Hen/Rooster to STAND on a platform that will open the feeder access to feed. ) There are some GOOD and _SIMPLE _designs for that on some "Chicken Forums" like this one.
For NESTING BOXES...._I built only 2._ from scrap 1/4 inch plywood. I put old-but clean DRY hay in the bottoms of those. They are individual AND removable and sit near the chicken's front entrance. They have worked _extremely WELL....even though I haven't put ANY Cloth Curtains on the front of them...._for years *!!! 
( *Maybe all MY chickens are "Exhibitionists" ??? I dunno. BUT...they _seem _Comfortable & Satisfied. ) 
*Six hens *right now ....and I get 4 - 7 eggs each day. (usually 5)

*DO THE FENCING ! *and do it very well.
( ***** be _smart, crafty, mean Buggers..._and there are MANY other _PREDATORS_ for Chickens *! *)

If'n yore fence be GOOD....you'll ENJOY your Chickens.
OTHERWISE...Predators will ENJOY your Chickens.
*~REALITY~*

NOW _about that Lottery Ticket _that I should buy....

_Aawww_...._never mind.

_*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-
P.S. *Tennessee *is a GOOD PLACE ! MY Ancestors were all from "over-the-hill" in Western North Carolina...._mostly the SAME _"original families" as Tennessee *!
Tell your husband that I'll *soon have a sip of Tennessee "Sour-Mash" Whiskey to warsh-down with my beer. ( It's good for my "Bad Heart" these days...---really *! *)


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> It depends quite a bit upon WHERE you are (Weather, Subdivision Restrictions, Area available, and Time and Pallets AVAILABLE ).
> IF I could GET any and all the pallets that I wanted.....I'd build a coop that would easily house a hundred chickens HERE at MY place !
> Ha-Ha !!! ( I like to build things. )
> 
> ...


ReTIRED if u need pallets look for a small family own busniss that gets stuff shipped in like constructuion and heating and cooling companies. Also look for a local horticulture club (gardening club) we have giant green house near by that a horticulture club uses and they have stacks of pallets from the plants they have shipped in. All free


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*Thanks, *EdisNiksic !
I'll look into THAT ! 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

We love North Carolina. We got married there.


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

As for food and water, I am trying to design a feeder system that allows me to fill from the outside and feed them inside the fence. Make it so they cannot roost above the food and water. I am going to purchase some chicken nipples and use PVC pipes run from a larger bucket feeder. You can probably buy all these things, but I'm feeling a bit handy lately and want to see what I can build...if I ever get around to it...lol. Otherwise, I already have hooks and chains to hang feeders and waterers in case my endeavors fail me! Lol!
Good luck!


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

I am also looking into a motorized coop door that runs on solar. Thinking of looking into an electronic window system off of an old car/truck at the local junkyard


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Craigslist.org has free/cheap pallets and other building materials


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> *IF *I _could_ GET any and all the pallets that I wanted.....I'd build a coop that would _easily _house a hundred chickens HERE at MY place *!*
> *Ha-Ha !!! *( I like to build things. )
> 
> 
> ...


 i like how you roll!!!!
i always wanted an old school bus for a coop
not those little short things .....NOPE
i want the big daddy!
plenty of windows for fresh air
sell off the engine & trans so i could buy even more chickens 
what could be better?

piglett


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

******** "Bomb/Storm-Shelter"*



piglett said:


> i like how you roll!!!!
> i always wanted an old school bus for a coop
> not those little short things .....NOPE
> i want the big daddy!
> ...


*piglett, *_etal...

PERHAPS _this "******* Bomb/Storm-Shelter" would make an _ideal_ Chicken Coop 
for you ? 

Picture:










 *Whadda Ya Think ?*  

Ha-Ha !!!
-ReTIRED-.....and a little-bit _CRAZY....._Ha-Ha !!!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> *piglett, *_etal..._
> 
> _PERHAPS _this "******* Bomb/Storm-Shelter" would make an _ideal_ Chicken Coop
> for you ?
> ...


 *add a few skylights & my hens will lay up a storm in that baby!*
*there is also plenty of area for them to freerange*
*how soon can i bring my flock by???*

*piglett*


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I have an old "camp-trailer" similar to that....
....but I'm saving it....
in case I might need to MOVE IN _myself _*!
Ha-Ha !
*-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *How's that Austrailian/ Philipino/ San Diego NURSE doing these days? I never go to BYC anymore.
I think he's a good fella.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> I have an old "camp-trailer" similar to that....
> ....but I'm saving it....
> in case I might need to MOVE IN _myself _*!*
> *Ha-Ha !*
> ...


 it's going well. we just sent the state board of nursing another fee
so my wife can take the LPN test next month
once she is working in her field she can get some hands on training
on the modern equipment that hospitals here in the states have
with a little luck she will be ready to take the big test next summer

piglett


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

My coop is a bit tight. Being a newbie I ordered 2 extra chickens figuring to lose a few thru my stupidity. They all lived.

So to give them "extra" room, the feeder and waterer are in the run under the part the has a roof.

The run is secured so I leave the Chicken door to the coop open 24 x 7.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

Thanks LazyL I appreciate the help.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Leaving the door open still concerns me. Just my opinion.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Leaving the door open still concerns me. Just my opinion.


Staring on page 3 of the link below will show why I don't have any problems leaving the chicken door between my secured run and the coop open 24 x 7.

http://www.chickenforum.com/f16/how-i-became-chicken-rancher-63/index3.html


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

ok so it's an inside door....got ya


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the input. Is there a good height or head room for the roosts.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Depending upon the Size of YOUR chickens....
I'd say that 2 and 1/2 feet below the ceiling should be sufficient.
( HOWEVER...with "Black Jersey Giants"...._perhaps...
a little more....??? _)

I have a converted DOG HOUSE for a coop. It is sufficient for 10 full-grown STANDARD chickens....such as Plymouth Rocks, Orpingtons, Rhode Island Reds, etc.
It is _approx _4 feet X 4 feet X 4 feet _inside. 
_NOT one chicken has complained YET !
( However...they DO have a very large yard area [fenced] to access as they please. )
Generally (weather permitting)...they ONLY sleep and lay eggs in that little coop.
I CAN "lock-them-in" but seldom do.......
( I need a GOOD REASON to limit them like that. *)









*
-ReTIRED-


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Chicka-Js said:


> Thanks for all the input. Is there a good height or head room for the roosts.


 buff orpingtons tend to like a roost that's about 18" off the ground
this is not to say that they can't fly higher than that
but they can end up with foot problems if they fly off the roost & land wrong.

i once went to a guys farm to pick up some extra roosters that he had
it was already dark but he turned the lights on inside the coop
his roosts were 7 foot off of the ground....i'm not making this up folks
he had production reds & man could those suckers fly

piglett


----------

